# OMG my GS Puppy is so needy! HELP!



## DiddyShepherd (Aug 27, 2012)

8 week old GSD female.Her name is Niko, I have only had her less than a week and she is in constant need of something. The only time I feel she is calm and quiet is when she is asleep. UGH! She bellows in her kennel a lot. When she is free to roam the house she is constantly looking to get into something. She walks around a whines a lot too. I have toys, chew sticks, and I am near her 90% of the time. She wants to be held or go everywhere I do and is constantly at my feet! 
What is up? She is very smart, I already have her fetching weiner man and she goes to the front door to be let out.
I have to watch her constantly outside too because she eats rocks and dirt.
She is more worried about that than using the bathroom.

This is my first GSD since I was a little girl and I guess I have a lot to learn.
What can I do to get her content? What will make this little girl happy?

I have a house cat too and they seem to get along fairly well at this point except when she barks and growls at her. Help me, I need some advice on what to do for her so she will just be content!
Thanks so very much.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

It really does get better. My puppy is now 18 weeks old. He was pretty overwhelming at first. I still have to watch him constantly, and I am still amazed at the things he tries to get into, but he is MUCH easier now. 

Do you have anyone to help you? I was lucky enough to have 3 teens in the house, and they have been such a huge help.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

She's a BABY! She loves you and wants to be with you. She has been taken away from the security of her mom and litter mates. The world and you are still new to her. Be patient, it hasn't even been a week yet.

She will get better as she gets older...and more independent. 
You'll miss those puppy days ... I do.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I've come to notice that's the breed. They want to be near their masters, especially as such a young pup. 
My advice is, take it all as a good thing and a learning experience, train her as much as you can while she is still so eager, this time is especially good preliminary work for heeling! Don't you want her to be near you? if she's roaming then she'll get into trouble and I'll bet you would enjoy that a lot less than what's happening.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Read these:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...164027-preparing-my-house-life-new-puppy.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...asic/184731-new-gsd-owner-seeking-advice.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/180064-new-puppy-lots-whining.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/176804-new-puppy-cats.html

When she is out of her crate, tether her to you or have her confined nearby in a xpen. She doesn't need full roam at this age. 
Ignore her and don't coddle her when you know she is just whining for attention. Make sure she is not whining because of pain, hunger, thirst or potty needs. 
You will have to watch your dog outside 100% of the time. Not just now, but when she gets older as well. Puppies especially should not be left outside unsupervised. They are babies and don't know any better. Would you leave a baby alone in your yard hoping she didn't get into anything? No. Be considerate. She is barely 2 months old, left everything she knows and is getting adjusted to a brand new world. Cut her some slack. 
When you take her outside to go potty, have her on a leash. Don't play with her. Don't mess with her. Just stand there or walk around in circles till she goes. Once she goes, treat and praise her well. Go right back in the house. Potty time means potty time. Not play time. You are the one in charge. Set proper rules and follow through.

What do you mean by being content? So she doesn't pace and whine? Some dogs are genetically build like this...just needy by nature. GSDs can be a vocal breed by nature. My male is always talking to me in some way by whining and carrying on. He's almost 2! Most likely it is because she is just a baby. Pups are needy. Set proper boundaries, get a routine and structure going. If she is whining to just whine, crate or xpen her and leave her alone. She doesn't need to be constantly engaged 24/7.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup, normal puppy! Full time job meeting a pup's needs and ensuring proper supervision. Smart dogs have their little brains going 24/7, and are always into stuff, as they have a need to investigate, interact, and explore. 

Give lots of opportunities to exercise (off-leash walks, fetch, tug, flirt-pole) to tire her out. 
Should help some.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

This is my first GSD pup and I was not prepared for how strongly they bond. I knew they did, but I didn't think it would happen the first afternoon I had her. LOL

It does get better. I am still working on the separation anxiety a bit, but it's definitely better.

The first time I tried to put her in her crate to go have a shower she FREAKED. I had to take her into the bathroom with me and even sitting outside the shower door on the bath mat she still cried!

After about a week, I was having nightmares of monster separation anxiety. I won't lie...there were tears. lol

She's just lost her momma and her siblings. You are the closest thing she has to a family, and the world is a scary place for her right now. Just keep working on it, it will get better.

My pup still has a meltdown if I hand the leash to someone and try to walk away, but she's gotten to a place where she will settle after a minute once I'm out of sight. Same with the crate, she's getting pretty good now. 

At home, I don't let her out of my sight! She has to be in the same room with me. No way would I leave her to her own devices. Baby gates are your friend.

Also, it's hard, but don't coddle her. Don't pick her up when she cries and has a fit. You are rewarding that behaviour. Don't look at her, don't talk to her, don't pet her. Only when she's calm can you do those things.

Take her out and let her experience all kinds of different situations. The more confident and socialized she becomes, the more confident she'll be to have you leave her out in the scary world.

Make her crate a special place for her. My pup gets a bully stick, only in her crate. It keeps her busy and is a nice treat, so she associates a good thing with being in her crate.

Don't worry it does get better. It took a couple of weeks before I started to notice her loosening her grip on me. lol

Also some GSD's are just very vocal. Mine whines and groans and barks at her toys.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I always called my male GSD's my "right hand man" because that's what they were... always right there!  One of the things I love about the breed. Their devotion. Right now, she's adjusting to a lot of change. Everything is still very new. Take this time to forge a strong bond with her. She will repay you 1000 times over. Just like a human baby requires more attention, fusses over what seems like nothing, etc.... you have to have patience. She'll outgrow this stage quickly. You can only hold a GSD for so many weeks. Take advantage of it. Keep her close to you, also, to know what she's getting into and keep her out of trouble. Once you've forged that bond, it will make training much easier. Get some balls for her to chase outside... or a flirt pole. It will keep her out of the rocks and dirt. The more you play with her, the more tired she'll be. Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have a 8 week old pup. you're right
she's in constant need, she needs you.
with age, training, socializing, love and good care
you're going to have a nice dog (as long as you
provide it).


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep in mind your pup is the human equivalent of an 8month to 1yr child. They are needy, have no concept of what is safe and what is not, and need constant supervision. It's a big commitment but goes very fast compared to a 2 legged child. Be patient.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

You pup is just a baby who has just been taken away from it's mom and litter mates. It needs you now to provide conform and security. These are very important weeks right now for socialization and for your pup to grow up to be a strong , confident loyal GSD . He will out grow this very quickly but for now needs a lot of comfort and security which only you can provide for him now..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

m1953 said:


> You pup is just a baby who has just been taken away from it's mom and litter mates. It needs you now to provide conform and security. These are very important weeks right now for socialization and for your pup to grow up to be a strong , confident loyal GSD . He will out grow this very quickly but for now needs a lot of comfort and security which only you can provide for him now..


I agree with everyone else! You have a baby that's been torn away from everything and everyone it knew..... and now you are it's WORLD! 

This it the time they WANT to be with you and near you and it's fantastic because we can take advantage of it before they start the independent and ignoring us stage 

EXERCISE, socialization, car trips to visit friends and family. Any way to physically and mentally engage and stimulate.

Work on 'engagement' training... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

You need to learn the fun, fast, treat/praised filled clicker training (click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html )

Remember this is normal and what we want from a puppy. If I wanted a pet that just stayed in one spot and was always out of my way, I'd only have fish! 

aw:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I agree with everyone else! You have a baby that's been torn away from everything and everyone it knew..... and now you are it's WORLD!
> 
> This it the time they WANT to be with you and near you and it's fantastic because we can take advantage of it before they start the independent and ignoring us stage
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish my girl was a bit more affectionate and needy like Niko. I got Stella younger than that and she has always been an independent aloof sort...at least with me.

She adores my sons though.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Read these:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...164027-preparing-my-house-life-new-puppy.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...asic/184731-new-gsd-owner-seeking-advice.html
> ...


I couldn't agree more with qbchottu
We do much of the same he's suggesting especially tethering Maggie to the couch. This way she can be by us but not into everything and when we're not on the couch she can see us.

*One thing I always try to remind myself is "How Cute will that be when they are 70 - 80 pounds"*


----------



## DiddyShepherd (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, thank you everyone for your comments! Means a lot!
I took Niko to the vet today!
Puppy shots, wormer, exam. She's healthy! Yahoo!!!!!!
He told me now that she's been seen and passed her test LOL , we can fatten her up. She is getting a little better at home. I don't ever leave her alone except when she is in her bed
She really does have a problem concentrating on using the bathroom. To much going on outside I guess. 
Horses, donkey, cats, rocks, dirt. Haha I guess I would want to play also. 
I will try and listen to each of you and your advice. Thanks again. 
Diddy


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad things are improving.

I totally understand how overwhelming it can feel in the beginning, but do take comfort in knowing it's totally normal and it will get better. You pup will start to relax over the next few weeks once it realizes that when you leave, you will always come back.

Yes, mine is getting a bit better about not diving for rocks, dirt, sticks, you name it. Bugs are still fair game, because they move. lol

Please post pics!


----------

